
How Music Hijacks Our Perception of Time - jerryhuang100
http://nautil.us/issue/9/time/how-music-hijacks-our-perception-of-time
======
brokenparser
Give me back my vertical screen real estate!

( _inspect element_... _untick position: fixed_... done)

~~~
dredmorbius
I don't recall having hit the site before. But I've got a Stylebot CSS that
fixes just that issue.

~~~
johnchristopher
I have a dotjs extension (firefox) which sole purpose is to prevent those
pesky huged fixed headers.

~~~
eieio
Can you provide a link? This is probably my hugest pet peeve when it comes to
browsing the internet. I have no idea how fixed headers became so trendy and I
find them absurdly painful. I tend to read at the top of the page and scroll
down to keep my current line near the top, and (large) fixed headers really
mess with that. Small ones can still be annoying, but some like Facebook's
aren't that bad.

I even asked a question on the superuser stack exchange about blocking them,
but it never got very useful results.

~~~
pygy_
I'm not on my main box, so I can't give you links, but there are extensions
for both Chrome and Firefox to add a "remove this element" entry in the right
click menu.

Sometimes, it takes a bit of perseverance to get rid of nested elements;
sometimes you accidentally nuke the <body>...

Most of the time it works fine.

~~~
dredmorbius
The Element Inspector (in Chrome) and Firebug (in Firefox) will let you
interactively modify the DOM.

If you want to make changes permanent, Stylebot or Stylish are useful.
Stylebot is Chrome-only, Stylish exists for both browsers.

------
nitrogen
Edit: I expected an analysis of the neurological effects of music, but was not
disappointed to find a critique of a String Quintet instead.

 _In 2004, the Royal Automobile Club Foundation for Motoring deemed Wagner’s
Ride of the Valkyrie the most dangerous music to listen to while driving._

Clearly they've never experienced dubstep.

~~~
StevenOtto
I highly recommend reading 'This is your brain on music' by Daniel J. Levitin
if you're interested in learning more about the neuroscience side of music.

~~~
maaarghk
Also Musicophilia by Oliver Sacks.

------
Tycho
Mainstream music is impoverished by its adhesion to danceable tempos and
rhythms. With classical the music 'breathes' more.

Listening to the top charts on Spotify, the defining trend of today's pop
music seems to be a driving bass drum through all 4 beats of the bar, and
getting louder for the chorus.

~~~
circlefavshape
It's not impoverished, it just has a different function. You could equally say
"classical music is impoverished by its dismissal of danceability" (and you'd
be equally wrong)

~~~
Tycho
But there is lots of danceable classical music. My point is that mainstream
music _rigidly_ adheres to steady tempo and rhythm. If you only listen to
mainstream music (like most people) then you don't hear much exploration of
that entire 'dimension' of music.

~~~
seestheday
I think that you and I have very different feelings about what is "danceable".

I don't have much time to listen to a lot of different types of music these
days.

------
moeffju
The page ends for me after the byline. I just don’t see any content. Same
effect in Chrome and Firefox.

Edit: Ghostery was overzealous in blocking DISQUS.

~~~
nacs
Had the same issue but it was Soundcloud that was being blocked by Ghostery
that prevented content from showing.

------
userbinator
This agrees with my own experience: I've found that I can type around 10-20%
faster when I'm listening to fast music, and oddly enough make less errors in
the process (this might be a different effect, however.)

------
jjsz
I was going to ask what music slows the perception of time, then after
checking his soundcloud under related sounds I came across [Orchestral
Crunkwave]([https://soundcloud.com/tags/orchestralcrunkwave](https://soundcloud.com/tags/orchestralcrunkwave)).

------
RockofStrength
It's odd that the author does not specify what string quartet he is referring
to, just calling it "The String Quartet"\- Schubert had 15 of them.

~~~
spoj
In fact, it is a quintet, not a quartet, that the author was referring to. And
it was the one in C major, as made clear in the beginning.

~~~
RockofStrength
Interesting that I repeatedly saw quartet and not quintet- probably because
the assumption is so strong. He only wrote one of them, so the piece
clarification was unnecessary.

------
OoTLink
That blog has a really pretty font. :)

~~~
gulbrandr
This is the font they are using:
[https://philsfonts.com/index.php/fonts/overview/GF060022X1](https://philsfonts.com/index.php/fonts/overview/GF060022X1)

------
kimonos
I agree! Nice post!

